# What is Matignon?



## chutney (Jan 2, 2011)

I am getting ready to take CSC and I need to make Matignon.  If I look it up Escoffier, it says to finely mince the onion, carrots and celery and cut he ham with a paysanne cut.  The chef who is helping me says to cut everything with a paysanne.  Do different versions of the book say different things?  Has anyone out there who has taken CSC comment on which way to make this?

Thanks


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

My escoffier says the same thing. Also mentions adding madiera and thyme.

I suppose the most important question is what you're supposed to be doing with it. I vaguely remember from school that matignon is 'mirepoix for eating' so doing everything in paysanne makes sense.

Doesn't the ACF have a book or something that covers this?


----------



## braising cows (Aug 12, 2012)

My understanding is that it was just uniform cut edible mirepoix, so 50% onion 25% celery an 25% carrot because the ACF are sticklers on their tests.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I have two versions of Escoffier, One says what you did, and the other says everything cut into thin paysanne. Also the first one says madiera and the second says white wine.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

When the chef used to tell us to do this ,he normally told us what cut he wanted then sauteed slowly in clarrified butter then a splash of Madiera. But then that was in Europe 40 years ago.


----------



## chefchrisd (May 20, 2012)

I was always taught it was a brunoised mire poix that was perfectly cut for garnish, usually blanched or sweated.


----------



## chutney (Jan 2, 2011)

Braising Cows said:


> My understanding is that it was just uniform cut edible mirepoix, so 50% onion 25% celery an 25% carrot because the ACF are sticklers on their tests.


This is what the judges were looking for in the Matignon. I sweated it and added a splash of Madiera. I did not pass the test and will take it again.


----------

